# 2012 Hilly Hundred



## chriscookz (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone going?

It's in Indiana, looks like a pretty intense and fun couple of days!

http://www.hillyhundred.org/


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

This big event is a (near) absolute requirement for ALL Hoosier cyclists, and attracts riders from dozens of states. I've ridden it many times. Most hills are short but steep (named hills are ~12-21% grades), and there are always some who must walk a few. Great fun & VERY well-supported. Rest stops with live bands & lots of food every 13-15mi. Outstanding vendor tent bargains, & Sat night show is fun too. This is a challenging 100mi ride where you might actually GAIN weight if you chow down at each stop


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

the "intense" gets diluted just a bit when you consider that it's a weekend event, with routes of approx 55 and 45mi on Saturday and Sunday. 

Nevertheless, it's a nice event with good vendors and great support. 

For some special fun, you can always do both routes in one day.


----------



## JG317 (Jul 22, 2012)

Indiana rider here looking to maybe try this.


----------



## hill hunter (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so not missing this ride! I'm from Illinois and my nick name in college was "the flat lander" but I ride the hills of Starved Rock every weekend so I should be ready.

I am really looking forward to this one. 

Has anyone ever rode 6 gap in Georgia on Sept. 30th?


----------



## chriscookz (Jul 2, 2012)

It's looking like I won't be able to make it this year :-( I really want to go with my wife, but we have JUST started cycling seriously about 3 weeks ago. She has pretty bad asthma and is not in the best shape yet. We tried a 22 mile ride that had a good amount of hills, though none as steep or long as the hilly hundred and she just struggled the entire time. I think we'll train for a year and then come out strong in 2013


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

chriscookz said:


> It's looking like I won't be able to make it this year :-( I really want to go with my wife, but we have JUST started cycling seriously about 3 weeks ago. She has pretty bad asthma and is not in the best shape yet. We tried a 22 mile ride that had a good amount of hills, though none as steep or long as the hilly hundred and she just struggled the entire time. I think we'll train for a year and then come out strong in 2013


Good call. This is no beginners ride. The hills are relentless and shockingly steep in spots. I've ridden this in the past and the Dairyland Dare over similar terrain and would not dare attempt either again unless I had quite a base of climbing miles and was in pretty good condition. There is a marked difference in the fitness level and seriousness of the average rider at this ride than other large organized rides.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

brewster said:


> Good call. This is no beginners ride. The hills are relentless and shockingly steep in spots. I've ridden this in the past and the Dairyland Dare over similar terrain and would not dare attempt either again unless I had quite a base of climbing miles and was in pretty good condition. There is a marked difference in the fitness level and seriousness of the average rider at this ride than other large organized rides.


Sorry, I think I was confusing this with HHH which is in Wisconsin. :mad2:


----------



## chriscookz (Jul 2, 2012)

brewster said:


> Good call. This is no beginners ride. The hills are relentless and shockingly steep in spots. I've ridden this in the past and the Dairyland Dare over similar terrain and would not dare attempt either again unless I had quite a base of climbing miles and was in pretty good condition. There is a marked difference in the fitness level and seriousness of the average rider at this ride than other large organized rides.


I would love to give it a shot myself, I have confidence that I could get through it this year, I'm in pretty decent shape. But she wouldn't be able to do it, and I don't think it would go over well to leave her behind lol.


----------



## chriscookz (Jul 2, 2012)

brewster said:


> Sorry, I think I was confusing this with HHH which is in Wisconsin. :mad2:


It's probably a similar ride.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

brewster said:


> Sorry, I think I was confusing this with HHH which is in Wisconsin. :mad2:


Yeah, possibly. This is not exactly what I've heard from folks that have done the Hilly Hundred in the past. The ride website also has a photo gallery and there are plenty of folks in the pictures who don't look like your average Schleck.

I'll be there, and I've talked 3 other folks in to it. Can't wait!

Dan


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

its a fun weekend. Gonna try and do 2 laps the 1st day, and 1 lap on the second day. Unless I recover and I can do 2 on sunday. Its a great time. See ya there...


----------



## john cravatta (Aug 2, 2012)

I like to ride in the 30 to 40 miles range. Can you mention a few good roads around Starved Rock. I've been there to photograph the water falls in Spring, but haven't cycled the area.
Thanks John


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*Indiana's Hilly 100*

Its a fun ride. Like I state in the link below, gotten a little too crowded. I have the pleasure of riding the HH route on my time table....minus the rest stops with the food and bands. The scenery is beautiful that time of year with the leaves changing and all.
Just be careful and know it is not a race.

Thread from last year...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/midwest/hilly-100-a-263305.html


----------



## john cravatta (Aug 2, 2012)

I like to ride in the 30 to 40 miles range. Can you mention a few good roads around Starved Rock. I've been there to photograph the water falls in Spring, but haven't cycled the area.
Thanks John


----------



## hill hunter (Jul 26, 2012)

john cravatta said:


> I like to ride in the 30 to 40 miles range. Can you mention a few good roads around Starved Rock. I've been there to photograph the water falls in Spring, but haven't cycled the area.
> Thanks John


Sorry John, I didn't see your post earlier. I will PM you,


----------



## john cravatta (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate your comments....


----------



## dc8fr8dog (Dec 15, 2004)

I and my buddies have done the Hilly Hundred several times. It is a great time! Give everyone some idea: The roads can be rough to very rough at times thus the change in Saturday's route this year. You will be riding with 5000 of your closest friends some may not be the best bike handlers. Fried chicken for lunch on Saturday, yum. Average elevation gain is about 3300' each day. The named climbs will have a sign at the bottom with length and percent. IMO they are exagerated. The climb into the state forest is best but I have yet to figure out where the 21% section is located. Bottom line take your time and enjoy the day.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

We are gonna do 2 laps each day this year. Gonna be alot of fun.


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll be there. I'm from the flattest part of northwest Indiana so I'm training in Ogden Dunes and Valpo. Flat recovery rides on the Erie-Lakawana (sp?) trail and the trails it's connected to.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll be there. Not riding, though... I'll be set up in the vendor tent.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Can't wait, I've been riding the hills around Brown County all summer and I've been having a blast. Should be a really fun weekend.

Dan


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*Careful HH riders*

This was in today's paper...

"Hilly Hundred cyclists facing rough roads in Greene County.....
Greene County officials are not so thrilled about the prospect of next month’s Hilly Hundred and the more than 5,000 bicyclists that will take to the area’s scenic, sometimes treacherous, rural roads the weekend of Oct. 20 and 21.

A response to a Sept. 13 letter to the Greene County Highway Department from route coordinator Jeff Perotti asking Greene County to repair rough spots and potholes at nine locations along the route makes that quite clear.

“I need to remind you that the Board of Commissioners does not endorse the Hilly Hundred and would prefer that the race not occur in Greene County,” wrote Marilyn Hartman, the attorney who represents Greene County government. “The Board does not consider the county roads suitable for handling the volume of bicycle traffic generated with the Hilly Hundred.”

During a meeting, the commissioners asked Hartman to respond that they appreciated being told which roads need to be fixed, but because of limited funds, the repairs likely will not be done."

The article is longer but you get the point.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Cyclists are such pests, eh? Gotta love old, crusty govt. employees.

Dan


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

The Hilly Hundred was all that was promised; great ride, good hills, 9,000 ft of climbing over 100 miles, and some sketchy riders causing dangerous situations and upsetting locals in cars.

I really enjoyed most parts of the ride and loved killing the hills, but I haven't made up my mind if I will participate again.

Dan


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Danimal said:


> The Hilly Hundred was all that was promised; great ride, good hills, 9,000 ft of climbing over 100 miles, and some sketchy riders causing dangerous situations and upsetting locals in cars.
> 
> I really enjoyed most parts of the ride and loved killing the hills, but I haven't made up my mind if I will participate again.
> 
> Dan


Did you stop by the vendor tent Sunday? I was blowing out everything at 40% off so I didn't have to take it back to the shop.

We drove down each day. As such, I got 4.5 hours of sleep and drove 70 miles each day. I got back home after unloading the van at 7pm last night. I was asleep by 7:30pm and woke up at 8:30 this morning. The older I get, the harder it gets.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Did you stop by the vendor tent Sunday? I was blowing out everything at 40% off so I didn't have to take it back to the shop.
> 
> We drove down each day. As such, I got 4.5 hours of sleep and drove 70 miles each day. I got back home after unloading the van at 7pm last night. I was asleep by 7:30pm and woke up at 8:30 this morning. The older I get, the harder it gets.


Didn't have the time or the energy to stop by the vendor tent at any point. Just like you; I got very little sleep on Friday and Saturday nights (camping...) so I got about 10 hours of sleep last night.

Dan


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dang I should have stopped by the vendor tent! I was there... This was my first year of actual cycling, and I was really proud to have accomplished the hilly. I hope to be back next year. Great ride.


----------



## vrqNate (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd love to do this one someday. There is also the Kickapoo Kicker which is based out of my hometown of Viroqua. 100+ mile options with 10,000 feet of climbing. Fun stuff.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

vrqNate said:


> I'd love to do this one someday. There is also the Kickapoo Kicker which is based out of my hometown of Viroqua. 100+ mile options with 10,000 feet of climbing. Fun stuff.


You mention Viroqua - are you thinking of the Horrible Hilly Hundred? Similar idea, but the one discussed in this thread is in Indiana.

Dan


----------

